# FaeryBee's Scooter starting Week 2!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Scooter is settling in well and is the sweetest little baby budgie ever!!



​*


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

So glad to hear your beautiful new boy is settling in to his new, wonderful life, Deb;what a sweetheart he is!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

_Awww!!! Deb...Scooter is Adorable and very beautiful...is Skipper going to be with Scooter and be friends..I love the swing where did you get the swing from. I don't think ill get Indi to sit on one he would be scared of it.... Nice swing with a lovely budgie on it...._


----------



## Squirt (Feb 3, 2014)

He looks very happy and content!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Trimath said:



So glad to hear your beautiful new boy is settling in to his new, wonderful life, Deb;what a sweetheart he is!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Trish!
Scooter is so calm and sweet -- such a different personality from all the other birds!



LynandIndigo said:



Awww!!! Deb...Scooter is Adorable and very beautiful...is Skipper going to be with Scooter and be friends..I love the swing where did you get the swing from. I don't think ill get Indi to sit on one he would be scared of it.... Nice swing with a lovely budgie on it....

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Lyn. :hug:
I'm pretty sure Skipper and Scooter will be living together in one cage in a few weeks. 
I'm sure they will be best buddies.  
I bought the shell swing from PetSmart. It's one of my favorites.



Squirt said:



He looks very happy and content!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Michele -- I believe he is. *


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

Words can't describe how gorgeous that little guy is. Can't wait to see more of him


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Aisliyna said:



Words can't describe how gorgeous that little guy is. Can't wait to see more of him 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Allie!
Scooter is a delight for me since he has both looks and  personality! 
​*


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

Aww what a sweetie!


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

He's so cute. Congrats


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Aww - Butter wouldn't melt in that sweet, fluffy little mouth - What a darling boy!*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Scooter is definitely a GOOD LOOKING budgie Deb.He seems to be very calm and content sitting there watching over his realm.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

All Hail Price Scooter and Queen FaeryBee!:bowdown:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

He is definitely the sweetest personality, and best looking bird out of that aviary since Solerion........


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Scooter is so precious, I'm glad he is settling in well!


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

He's a looker for sure. Good to know things are going well with him. I like that cuttlebone holder.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He looks so sweet and cuddly, will he be joining Skipper on his adventures?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper seems to like his "solitary" adventures so it remains to be seen if little Scooter will be joining him.  Scooter has a much more laid-back personality than Skipper (at least at the moment) so I'm not sure he's going to have the adventurous streak anyway. *


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

The shell swing looks good on Scooter .


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

He is a model for sure!Cute and beautiful as all of your budgies!


----------



## soner candan (Mar 13, 2013)

budgie has a very nice color


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, baby boy. You are too cute for words!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you kindly to each and everyone who took the time to post comments about Baby Scooter.

Scooter, by the way, is going to end up being bigger than Skipper from the looks of things. *


----------

